# Harvest time for my autos?



## weedwytch (Jun 29, 2014)

My bubblegum and berry autos have been growing in containers outside in full sunlight for about 70 days.  The trichomes have turned from mostly cloudy to milky white in the past week.  I posted some pictures of the trichomes.  Do these look ready to harvest or should I give them another week to complete their magic? 

View attachment IMG_7146.jpg


View attachment IMG_7147.jpg


View attachment IMG_7149.jpg


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 29, 2014)

its hard to tell with those pics. not the best, but it looks like there is amber in there so look at your plants again and if you start seeing any amber at all its harvest time. for me anyways. timing is all up to you.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

They look excelent i would say any day now if it was me i would do it now.888


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd wait


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> I'd wait



:yeahthat:

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 30, 2014)

At this moment of these pics, what I see now is about 5% amber so it appears they have entered the "full ripeness window". This window is good for about 10days on average so now it becomes a matter off what kind of high or medicinal effect you are wanting. If you like a more "heady, up-lifting, get up and do something" high then its time to harvest. If you want more "body, pain relieving, couch-lock, narcotic type" of high then you need to let them continue for another week so that they get more amber.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 30, 2014)

Also, the amount of "heady" versus "couch-lock", or pain relief that you can manipulate is absolutely controlled by the genetics of the plant. For example, you cant take Satori, which is a very "uppy, heady" high and let it go longer and turn it into a "couch-lock", narcotic high. Nor can you take a plant that is bread ffor using to induce deep couch-lock or sleep, and harvest it early enough to make it a morning smoke that will get you up and going.

So you have to know what your plants are genetically bread to achieve and then you can make adjustments around that to be a little more "up" or a little more "down".


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> I'd wait



its fine you say wait, but wait for what? that, in no way, helps this person out. I gree with hushpuppy but its still up to him/her on harvest depending on what they are looking for.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 30, 2014)

1 to 2 weeks


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 30, 2014)

hippy59 said:


> its fine you say wait, but wait for what? that, in no way, helps this person out. I gree with hushpuppy but its still up to him/her on harvest depending on what they are looking for.



who are you again????

i answered his question so i disagree, it does help him out.

to spend all the time to grow these out and harvest to soon would be a travesty. Autos are weak to begin with, i would be looking for ALOT more amber than that, does that meet you requirements for an answer????


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 30, 2014)

its more informative yes, but wasn't tring to make you get all pissy. sorry and kinda chill please.


----------



## Vizio (Jul 7, 2014)

You have to be the judge on that one.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not trying to hijack your thread but being a newbie.....DMan1234 said autos are weak to begin with....... 
 Could Dman or someone elaborate on that comment? without hijacking this thread!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2014)

basically auto are weak because they need the perfect environment to grow to their full potential and if u stress them out they are done it all has to do with how fast they go some are 50 days to harvest i have not grown many autos thats just from my experience of the few i have grown


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2014)

The auto-flowering plants are crossed with a type of marijuana called Ruderallis that is psychoactively impotent. The ruderalis plants have the auto flower trait so breeding them with regular MJ gives an auto flowering plant that produces decent bud but is much weaker in potency, and because it goes to flowering in its own time, they usually don't get very big or produce nearly as much as regular plants.


----------

